

StatSheet Two Year Anniversary - Staying Solo and Loving it - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/statsheet-two-year-anniversary-staying-solo

======
RobbieStats
Definitely not free ;-) I used STATS Inc early on, but have switched recently
to TSN for my current season stats.

------
euroclydon
Neat idea! Does anyone know where he gets the college basketball stats from,
and how much it costs? I would imagine the data feeds are like stocks, and not
necessarily free.

~~~
dannyr
He gets the stats from STATS Inc. They are pretty expensive.

The quote I got from them was upwards of $30K to start which includes the
stats from the latest season as well as from the previous seasons.

~~~
RobbieStats
Yes, that's in the ballpark. Not cheap! (the whole sports stats industry is
due to be disrupted in a major way)

~~~
dannyr
RobbieStats,

The way I received it, you can negotiate with them but probably only if you
are buying more data from other sports.

Due to be disrupted? You piqued my interest.

I've been thinking of a way to actually have an "open source" version of
stats.

I believe ESPN just got into the stats data market.

